# Zoom setting should not be global.



## tivonaute (May 6, 2015)

It should be per channel, this way I would not have to fiddle with zoom when switching channels.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

tivonaute said:


> It should be per channel, this way I would not have to fiddle with zoom when switching channels.


That actually makes a lot of sense. Not just for the old SD vs. the letterboxed HD on SD channels, but for the weird compressed-HD over SD channels, and for people who are watching on an SD TV where Zoom sort of works in reverse when watching an HD channel.

My thought about zoom was just to allow us to LOCK the setting so none of the not-sensitive-to-aspect-ratio people in my house goes and accidentally changes it. But having it per-channel AND lockable would solve all these issues (not counting the commercials that use a different aspect ratio).

I was going to say it'd be too much work to expect them to do it...but they already have channel lists of received and favorites, why not a list of zoom settings? Throw in the lists of "HD version of this channel" and "my name for this channel" while you're at it ;]


----------



## tivonaute (May 6, 2015)

Agree, the change is trivial to implement. In case somebody from product management from TiVo reads this, the best way would be to have a setting somewhere under Settings - Zoom with two options:


Global(default)
Channel (each channel has its own settings)

If option 2 was selected then zoom settings would be remembered per channel, otherwise it would work the same way it works now.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm still waiting for them to allow changing the zoom from inside an app. Apps like Netflix and Amazon adhere to the zoom setting, but if it's set wrong the only way to change it is to drop out of the app, play a video, change it, then restart the app and restart the video. Huge PITA!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Concur with ALL of the above.


----------



## tivonaute (May 6, 2015)

Revisiting this old suggestion as nothing has been done about it. TiVo has also published "How to Set the Aspect Ratio for an Individual Program" Tivo Customer Support Community which is a bit misleading to say the least.


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

The only thing I use the Zoom remote button for, is to return me to the show I am watching.
IE: I am messing around in the Tivo Central (mostly My shows) Pressing Zoom will return to the show/program I was watching
IE: while in the Guide.... I can just press Zoom to return to the show program I am watching.

I am sure there are other ways that you are able to return to the show/program you are watching..... But ZOOM usually always works for me.... without having to think about what button will work.

And because 98% of the time I only watch/record HD channels.... So I don't usually have to mess with the aspect ratio.


----------



## tivonaute (May 6, 2015)

skypros said:


> The only thing I use the Zoom remote button for, is to return me to the show I am watching.
> IE: I am messing around in the Tivo Central (mostly My shows) Pressing Zoom will return to the show/program I was watching
> IE: while in the Guide.... I can just press Zoom to return to the show program I am watching.
> 
> ...


The thread is about Zoom setting not Zoom button.


----------



## tivonaute (May 6, 2015)

_Have a suggestion for TiVo? You have come to the right place. Please let us know...we are listening!
_
Who exactly is listening in this subforum?


----------



## tivonaute (May 6, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> I'm still waiting for them to allow changing the zoom from inside an app. Apps like Netflix and Amazon adhere to the zoom setting, but if it's set wrong the only way to change it is to drop out of the app, play a video, change it, then restart the app and restart the video. Huge PITA!


Happened to me today again. Then I remembered about this thread. Then I remembered how much TiVo does care about its customers.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

tivonaute said:


> _Have a suggestion for TiVo? You have come to the right place. Please let us know...we are listening!
> _
> Who exactly is listening in this subforum?


Almost no one. You're screaming into the void.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Wish list form: https://advisors.tivo.com/wix/5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Seems that tivo disagrees with the premise of the OP.


----------



## tivonaute (May 6, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Wish list form: https://advisors.tivo.com/wix/5/p2272893819.aspx


A black hole. Filed this back in 2015 and again in 2018. Crickets.



jrtroo said:


> Seems that tivo disagrees with the premise of the OP.


They just do not process customers' suggestions. It is easier this way. This might be the guy responsible for intakes:


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Same difference.


----------

